# Tomcat unter xampp nachinstallieren



## phil63 (18. Jan 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit XAMPP installiert. Damals braucht ich noch keinen Tomcat. Jetzt versuche ich diesen unter xampp nachzuinstallieren, bekomme es aber nicht hin. Könnt ihr mir helfen?


Vielen Dank


----------



## schlingel (19. Jan 2013)

Der ist doch eh dabei?

Welche Version von XAMPP verwendest du?


----------



## Spacerat (20. Jan 2013)

2 Möglichkeiten:
1. XAMPP deinstallieren und mindestens V1.7.4 installieren (seit dem gehört Tomcat zum Basispaket) oder
2. XAMPP - Browse /Windows add-ons/Tomcat at SourceForge.net


----------



## Kevin007 (24. Jan 2013)

Hi, ne andere Möglichkeit wäre noch eventuell, falls nicht schon probiert, den Pfad anzupassen , bspw. bei mir C:\XAMPP\tomcat\service.bat. Tut man dies nicht, kann man tomcat auch nicht erfolgreich als Service installieren.

Gruß


----------



## nillehammer (24. Jan 2013)

- Tomcat unabhängig als Service installieren.
   - server.xml so eintellen, dass der Http-Connector auf einem Port (bspw. 8080) nur auf localhost horcht.
- Apache mod_proxy und mod_proxy_http laden (meist in httpd.conf).
  - mit proxypass die gewünschten Requests an den tomcat weiterleiten
  - mit proxypassreverse die Gegenrichtung
  - Aufpassen, dass man keinen offenen Proxy baut
Feddich!

Kür:
- Für den Tomcat die APR nachinstallieren
- in der server.xml einen AJP-Connector auf localhostort konfigurieren
- den Http-Connector deaktivieren
- Apache mod_proxy und mod_proxy_ajp laden (mod_proxy_http nicht mehr)
  - mit proxypass die gewünschten Requests an den tomcat weiterleiten (jetzt Protkoll ajp://localhostort)
  - mit proxypassreverse die Gegenrichtung
  - Aufpassen, dass man keinen offenen Proxy baut
Wieder Feddich!


----------

